# Docking and cropping



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Which do you prefer? This got me thinking when I saw the Rottie with a tail in the pictures forum.

Personally I like the docking of the tails and cropping of the ears. I can't stand a Dobie without cropped ears or a docked tail. They just look like big dachshunds. I still like Rotts with docked tails. I love a boxer with cropped ears but you hardly ever see them anymore. Great Danes don't really matter as I think they are funky looking either way. Schnauzers look better to me with the cropped ears. Oh, I could go on and on. LOL. Some say it's cruel. I'm on the fence with that one. What do you think?


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I chose that I prefer docking & cropping. I heard docking the tail is real painful, so I probably wouldn't choose to do that (though I'm pretty sure having my son circumcised was painful for him -







even though there is no bone to cut)

Either way, I prefer Dobie's ears cropped. From what I read, and Dobie owners I know - they say that it reduces ear problems that are common in Dobie's. I don't know either way. The only Dobe I know NOW has natural ears & a docked tail.

There was a similar discussion on here last year. Got nasty.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2
> 
> There was a similar discussion on here last year. Got nasty.


I must have missed that one.

Oh well, couldn't get any nastier than what I've seen in the chat room lately. LOL

And of course there is always the "golden lock", but hopefully it will not come to that and everyone will disagree in a civil manner. Yea I know, but there's always hope.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Maybe it was longer ago than last year .... I'm getting old - been here a long time! LOL!

If we keep our voices real low the mods won't hear us.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually, i heard its the ears that are painful. the tail is done at a really young age. unfortunately, i don't think they give them painkillers for it because they are so young. a vet tech told me the ears bleed really badly and are painful. 

either way, i prefer to have a dog that does looks great au naturale- like a GSD. no need for docks or crops. i personally don't like the idea of it. if it is a necessity for working, okay, but not purely for asthetic reasons.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't mind tails so much, but some breeds just look wrong without cropped ears. Doberman's especially. With natural ears they look like a coonhound, and that is just not the image the breed is supposed to portray.

I have also heard Dobe people say that natural ears are more prone to ear infections. And that due to the very thin, whiplike shape of the tail, non-docked tails are also more prone to being broken. But I don't know if that's actually true, or excuses made to justify the practice.

Many hunting breeds, spaniels mostly, are also traditionally docked to reduce the chance of tail injuries and tails getting full of matts and burrs from working in the field, and to reduce the profile the dog presents when on point (no tail sticking straight up in the air to alert game or get hit with shot). Those also seem like very legitimate reasons.

Obviously there's nothing wrong with people who prefer not to dock or crop, but I also don't think it appropriate for those people to force their opinions on those who do support docking and cropping in breeds where it is traditional to do so. Even if most Dobe's aren't guard dogs and most spaniels don't hunt, there is nothing wrong with fanciers wanting their dog to actually look like the breed it represents.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm totally against docking and cropping. Interesting that some countries are ahead of us in stopping cosmetic surgeries to animals.


For me, the dog should be what it actually is with no alterations.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't mind tails b/c I was told they are done right away, before the nerves are even fully developed, sort of like a baby's umbilical cord. Ears...I guess I'm OK with it. For Dobes people told me that it reduces infection and increase the "cone" for hearing, so the dog can hear a lot better and has a wider radius, which is important for a dog that is a work/sport dog being trained for protection work and to be alert.

Overall I stick with breeds where I don't have to choose. I like big prick ears and full tails, those come naturally.

What about dew claws?


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmmm...this is why I own a shepherd, all you have to do is brush









I wanted a dobe, but I knew I wanted a dog with erect ears also and didn't want to stress over it. I understand that tail docking is done when the pups are 3 days old or younger to minimize pain, but who really knows how much pain the babies actually feel?

In my view, docking and cropping are purely cosmetic - like plastic surgery for humans, as long as the animal is not being traumatized, I feel it's up to the owner whether or not they choose to dock and crop and they shouldn't have to be forced to choose due to a type of ban. 

Now de-barking and the de-clawing of cat's is absolutely inhumane in my opinion so don't get me started on those two issues...


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Guess im on the fence on this issue. I never really thought that it caused pain to the animals (im not dumb, lol, just uninformed) as i have never had to deal with docking or cropping a dog before. I thought this was done to make the dog "breed standard". When i think of dobe's i think docked tail and cropped ears, just as a great dane's ears should be up, as well as the rotties tail docked. I thought these were surgical procedure done while the animal is under anesthesia, but now that i've read your posts, i dunno how i feel about causing pain to an animal just to make it look a cerain way. Thanks for the info!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Ear cropping is done under anesthesia. Tail docking is not. I have held pups when their tails were done. They fidget about being held, barely notice the tail docking and go back to sleep the minute you set them back in the box. They are only a 2-3 days old. 

Ear cropping is pretty ugly. When we had our Dobe done in 1983 the taping of the raw ears was awful. Now they let the ears heal before taping.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm not disagreeing with your assessment of what you saw but that was not my experience. When I worked at a vet clinic we had several clients that bred docking breeds (Cockers, Yorkies, and Dobies). The vet docked the puppies at 3 days old and nearly all of them screamed bloody murder when their tails were cut off. They did go back to nursing relatively quickly but they whimpered the whole time. I found it really heartbreaking and always hoped to be off the days they did that. 

At least she did a good job and as a surgical procedure. In rescue we see a lot of botched home jobs with rubber bands etc and those are even worse.

We used to have a Rottie and I admit I much prefer the look of a docked Rottie. I've never had one but I also think cropped Danes are gorgeous and natural eared Danes are doofy looking. However, I don't think I'd ever chose to do either surgery again. Just not worth it to me. 

As far as the arguments for doing or not doing it, I've heard the gun dog stuff but it seems inconsistent. I mean, why is a tail a hunting liability for spaniels and pointers but not setters or retrievers? I know they all do different things but I can't see that it would really make that big a difference and as far as practicality, they should leave the Spaniels' tails alone and cut off their ears. Cocker ears are a force to be reckoned with.









I've gotten to where I like natural Spaniel tails. Hopefully when I see enough natural Rotties, I'll get used to that too.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I will admit that one thing I have always wondered about the breeds that crop ears is why the dogs weren't bred to have erect ears in the first place.









It's obvious from looking at any wild canid that erect ears are the way nature designed canine ears to be. People had to intentionally breed for floppy ears in the breeds that have them. So if they wanted erect ears, why not breed for erect ears?

Granted, I'm sure it's in large part because the existing breeds or types used to create those breeds already had floppy ears, and introducing an erect eared breed to bring the ears up might have also introduced other unwanted characteristics. But still, it seems like it shouldn't have been that hard to get perky ears....


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I know! If only all breed creators had been as sensible as GSD breeders! They wouldn't have to go around trying to reinvent the wheel through surgery, they'd already have the perfect dog!!!









And I'm only half kidding! We have created an awful lot of physical weirdness in dogs in our pursuit of various aesthetics and taken a highly functional form and made it substantially less so.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Fuddy-duddy here! I do not like cropping or docking. You wouldn'r recognize the Giant Schnauzers here in Germany... no crop, no dock. I admit that Dobie ears look spiffy cropped. I understand Boxers, Rotties, etc all look more jaunty with that tail docked. I just do not personally agree with the concept. Breed for an erect ear or short tail within those breeds if you must, but cosmetic surgery/amputation to achieve 'a look' doesn't sit well with me.

I'm a big fan of GSDs, Malamutes, Tervuren, natural-looking breeds.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I can see both sides, but ya gotta admit ... <span style="color: #330000"><span style='font-size: 20pt'>*O LA LA!*</span></span>


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

I can't say that I have an objection to either practice. While it may cause some pain when it's done, it is not life altering in the long run- unlike declawing cats for example.

Personal preference- I like docked tails on the breeds for the most part. I've seen Dobies, Boxers, and Great Danes with natural ears and I have to say they look better with their ears down. JMO.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI do not like cropping or docking. You wouldn'r recognize the Giant Schnauzers here in Germany... no crop, no dock. I admit that Dobie ears look spiffy cropped. I understand Boxers, Rotties, etc all look more jaunty with that tail docked. I just do not personally agree with the concept. Breed for an erect ear or short tail within those breeds if you must, but cosmetic surgery/amputation to achieve 'a look' doesn't sit well with me.


I agree, they do look good that way. But what bugs me is that it's done so that the dogs meet the breed standard. Why is the breed standard such that you have to surgically alter the dog in order for it to conform? That doesn't make any sense to me. Shouldn't the breed standard be the way the breed actually LOOKS, or COULD look through selective breeding, as Chris points out? The idea of performing cosmetic surgery on a dog really bothers me. Guess I'm a fuddy-duddy too!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My friend has a purebred Rott (from a rescue) with a natural tail. I thought it was odd at first but now I think it's weird when I see a docked Rott b/c I'm used to the tail.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i'm with cassidy's mom. i don't understand why breed standards were developed that way if the dog naturally has a long tail, or whatever. 

personally, if i had a breed that was normally docked or cropped - i don't see what utility i'd get out of it other than having an aesthetic i was used to, and that doesn't seem like a good enough reason to me. 
(but i'd probably circumcize my son, if i had one, so he wouldn't stand out....not sure what the norm is for young kids these days. besides, i grew up in a jewish neighbourhood and dated a muslim for 5 years, so my experiences are slanted. :whistles: anyways, basically, i'm a hypocrite







)


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I voted no on the docking & cropping. I like looking at the older Dobe, Boxer, Dane, etc. that looks like a pup.







I hate grooming Schnauzer ears & tails! They are so small & easy to cut! It's so much easier to clip natural ears! We also have a springer come in with a cropped, bent tail. Oh how she hates when we have to clean that area of hair!









*Liesje * 


> Quote:I don't mind tails b/c I was told they are done right away, before the nerves are even fully developed, sort of like a baby's umbilical cord.


One the other hand. I have learned something about docking. My Boss & her husband used to breed Mini Poodles. They had a vet friend who taught them to do it the correct time. When they are first born. Same as the dew claws. If you get the pup as a new born. the dew claw is like a little peice of skin. They said they used to just rub them off.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Undocked and uncropped dobies look strange, but an undocked rottie is GORGEOUS! But it's a cosmetic issue. Really, I don't care about docking since that's done very early but ears.... if it were so important that they stand then they should have been bred that way. JMO!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No docking or cropping! It's cruel and has no purpose other than to suit our ideas about what a particular breed "should" look like. 

Look how gorgeous this Dobie is:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

One of the things I like about GSDs is I do not HAVE to dock or crop. BUT, I do condone if that is the proper word for it. I think that if it can be done when the pups are very young and with a minimum of pain, then it should be up to the owners.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There was an animal cops-miami, animal planet show that had an owner that had the ears done on two dobe pups. Checked on them due to a neighbor complaint and found one dead, the other dehydrated because they had on the elizabethian collar and couldn't drink in 90+ degree temps. The owner paid to have the ears done and then just neglected them. The live one had infection in the ears, the tape was all dirty , he was such a sweet dog.
I think for tails, it may be necessary in some breeds because of the breakage that may occur, but I wouldn't put my dog thru that. Cat declaw NOT ever....


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted yes for the docking and cropping. As, many of you have already said the tail is docked when the pups are about 2-3 days old, it's not painful for the pups and they will never remember it. 

As for the ears, there is just something so beautiful with a Dobie with cropped ears, not that they aren't beautiful naturally ... it just gives them a different look. I also think that most Vets should try to crop with a laser instead of a scapel, that cuts down on the bleeding and no sutures on the ears, recovery time is also much faster when the ears are cropped with a laser. My Dobie was docked and cropped and she was stunning. I do remember how she was hurting after her surgery so I can totally see both sides and why people prefer not to crop. Back then laser wasn't an option. I do know that my parents have said that if they ever get another Dobie she will have natural ears, unless they rescue and the ears are already done.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know, I've never been comfortable with the concept. I don't have a problem with people who choose to crop or dock, but I don't think I would choose to do it myself. I always thought that it was purely cosmetic, but I once saw a Cocker Spaniel with a natural tail. It was maybe 10 inches long, and hung pretty stiff and lifeless. Apparently that is what the normal tail is like, and that is why they crop it: lessens the risk of injury. The Cocker I saw did not seem to be very aware of it's tail, the guy could handle it and it was like the dog did not even notice. If that is the case, I can see how leaving it would just cause problems, the dog not being aware enough to move his tail out of harm's way.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

are aussies' tails docked or are they born like that?

for the most part it seems like the herding group is pretty natural.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Nope. I did it once, but never again.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Aussies can be born without a tail (natural bobtail) but I think more often they're docked.

There was a cocker in a recent show, I think a Eukanuba show, and it had a full tail. Seemed like the cocker controlled it pretty well to me and it looked good!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Cocker tails are just like any other dogs tails - if they are left on they have normal enervation, wag normally, and have all normal sensation. I don't know what was wrong with the dog described above but an undocked tail on a "docking breed" isn't any different from any other dog's tail if it's left on. 

As far as docking being like cutting the umbilical cord, I wish it were but it's just not. It's a tail. An extension of their vertebrae - it's got bones, blood supply, and nerves. The puppies scream just like you'd think they would if you cut off any other part of their body. Do they remember it? Does it scar them for life? Probably not. But they definitely feel it and it's not a trivial thing - it's an amputation. 

Now, I'll agree about the dewclaws. Those just scrape right off - but even in adults they're not attached to anything so they're surgically a much different matter.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I read some where that the reason why Rotts' tails are docked, is because when the rotts would run next to the carts in Germany, a lot of their tails would get caught in the wheel so they cut them off to relieve them of that issue. 
I'm all for cropping and docking. About the, why breeders didn't breed for erect ears, maybe their were things more important to breed for?







The papillion use to have down ears, I think it starts with an f?, and they started getting erect ears, now called the Papillion.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It was actually a groomer who showed me the limp tail on a Cocker he was grooming, and said they are all like that. The guy being a groomer, I believed him, since I thought he would have seen lots of tailed Cockers.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BrightelfI do not like cropping or docking. You wouldn'r recognize the Giant Schnauzers here in Germany... no crop, no dock. I admit that Dobie ears look spiffy cropped. I understand Boxers, Rotties, etc all look more jaunty with that tail docked. I just do not personally agree with the concept. Breed for an erect ear or short tail within those breeds if you must, but cosmetic surgery/amputation to achieve 'a look' doesn't sit well with me.
> ...


I agree. I love the look of a cropped Doberman-but would rather get a Beuceron-they just look like a soft eared GSD if not cropped, if it came to actually having to have a dog's ears cropped (would adopt a cropped dog though!). 









I was at the vet office a few years ago in an exam room with a very new, young vet and mentioned that I thought it was awful there were puppies in the waiting room that were going to be docked. He told me that he was circumcised and that he didn't remember that but was sure it was hurt, and that it would be the same for them. I was like







TMI! TMI! I







still...

Here is a Schipperke with a tail-if I ever got one I would look for a breeder that didn't dock that fluff off!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I voted no I dont agree with it which is "partially" true. If it is just for looks I wouldn't do it. If the dog was meant to be a working dog and the tail or ears would be prone to injury then yes, docking or cropping would be "ok". Great Danes ears were cropped because when they hunted wild boars the ears were an easy target for the boars to grab hold of and do serious injury. When was the last time you heard of or saw a Great Dane hunting a wild boar though? 

There are some breeds and lines of breeds that are prone to (I think the term is) Swimmers Tail where the tail does get damaged and become paralyzed. There are breeds/lines that are prone to ear infections. Cropping and docking for these reasons are "ok" but just for sheer cosmetic reasons- nope. (IMO of course).


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, you would think. I guess maybe somebody told him that and he was repeating what he'd heard







but it's not true. Undocked Cockers have a lovely plumey tail similar to a Setter's but with more hair. I have seen undocked Cavs who had kind of a droopy tail but they were essentially a Spaniel version of the GSD tail, kind of set lower, rather than the gay tail you see in some other breeds. Still functional, just kind of droopy looking. 

As far as the working or health aspects - I just can't see it. Cockers and Poodles are renowned for their terrible ears but no one crops them off. Norfolk Terriers get their tails bobbed but Cairns and Westies don't. All similar dogs. What harm is a Schip tail causing that a Pom tail doesn't? Why are ears a problem for some hunting breeds, like Danes, but not for others like Rhodesian Ridgebacks? There are just so many inconsistencies. 

Although people may have once done things for practical reasons - or _thought _they were doing them for practical reasons - these days I think it pretty much boils down to aesthetics.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqIf the dog was meant to be a working dog and the tail or ears would be prone to injury then yes, docking or cropping would be "ok". Great Danes ears were cropped because when they hunted wild boars the ears were an easy target for the boars to grab hold of and do serious injury. When was the last time you heard of or saw a Great Dane hunting a wild boar though?


Well put. Perhaps at one time there was a perfectly valid reason for routine cropping and docking, but it just doesn't apply for most dogs any more.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1064949882030112775zThmJt
Undocked cocker.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1019988813030112775FnlgeNkQQy
Undocked springer

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1072173536030112775uYaxLh
Undocked cocker (move over, golden retrievers!)

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1058265540030112775RsvGVD
Undocked Welsh springer

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1064950009030112775rkRhQJ
Undocked English cockers

http://www.weimaranerdog.com/graphics/cassie.jpg
Undocked weimaraner (and blue and longcoated!)

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1062489450030112775MVAaTT
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1388053202030112775OdkbuI
Undocked bouvs

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1019970814030112775PkOplrIRKQ
Undocked riesenschnauzer (okay, that's not really an improvement)

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1019969118030112775eGAIaeFjVu
Undocked boxer

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1049783896030112775phvDyS
Undocked Aussie (why in the world is that beauty lopped off?!)

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1025175398030112775eacUxXJjFm
Undocked vallhund

Love those tails!


----------



## cafrhe (Nov 4, 2002)

While I like the look of many of the docked breeds, I wont buy them. I dont like the idea of cutting off a body part for 'looks'.

I do love the way Dobies look with ears, same with Boxers and Danes.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:While I like the look of many of the docked breeds, I wont buy them. I dont like the idea of cutting off a body part for 'looks'.


Well put. I feel exactly the same!


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

I wouldn't dock or crop, I think they look cute natural and don't see the need. 

While it may have been for the safety and health of the dog at some point in time... 
I can't see those situations arising where my pets and I are concerned....

I did have a schipperke that was docked - she was an epileptic we rescued. 
She was adorable, and for lack of a tail, she would wag her entire butt when she was happy!

We also had a Rott (mostly rott, but a mix...) she was totally natural. 
We did have some ear issues and needed to keep on top of her ear cleaning, 
but nothing different than the lab mix I now have. 
She also had a tail....







she could clear the entire coffee table in one swipe!!!








Again, no different than puppy proofing a house.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have JRT's so the tail docking doesn't bother me, they are so small, if they did it at full growth that would be a different matter. I had a Dobie with the ears and tail done, she never had problems with her ears, or demonstrated pain at anytime after I picked her up, they were easy to care for and to me they accentuate the beautiful neck and carriage this breed displays, to me ( I said TO ME) they look like big mutts if left au naturel.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If I had a hunting Cocker I would dock. Cockers are low to the ground and go into the brush. A full tail not only gets totally tangled but it's easy to damage.

Ever had a dog with a broken tail tip? They are a b*tch to heal!! One of my first Shepherds had what they call Happy Tail. He would wag it so hard it would smack against things and split open the tip. He almost always had a bandage on the end. Almost got to the point where it had to be amputated.

So - that being said, I would crop and dock if there was a valid reason - a purpose.

The breed standards weren't created just on a whim. Most large breeds that are docked were done so as to remove any 'handles' for either bad guys or wild prey to grab hold of.

My boy Tazer is a Cocker with a full tail. I also have two new dogs - both English Cockers. They were docked. I like it both ways.


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Very interesting poll....

I was just talking to a friend of mine, who just had rottie puppies, I never really thought about cutting off anything off dogs, but then again I am a GSD'er straight through !

When I did ask him whether or not he was going to dock the tails on them, he said naw, but if he did it, it would have been earlier when they were just born...he said and I quote "they feel no pain"

Oh yea ??? Was my response.....so I told him to allow me to cut his tail off and lets REALLY see if there is no pain.....LOL

He went on to say the pups are now taken and the owners have no desire to dock the tails.....

Sorry, give me a GSD anyday !


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> Ever had a dog with a broken tail tip? They are a b*tch to heal!! One of my first Shepherds had what they call Happy Tail. He would wag it so hard it would smack against things and split open the tip. He almost always had a bandage on the end. Almost got to the point where it had to be amputated.


We had a lab mix at the shelter once with Happy Tail. Man...his kennel was a good study in blood spatter and cast off! There was blood EVERYWHERE from 2 feet off the ground to the top of the wall. It was insane. For a dog like that, an amputation makes sense. The tail will never heal and will just be painful and susceptible to infections, not to mention the bloody mess.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Bellidansahe said and I quote "they feel no pain"
> 
> Oh yea ??? Was my response.....so I told him to allow me to cut his tail off and lets REALLY see if there is no pain.....LOL


When done right after birth, as is the norm for docked tail breeds, what he said is true.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I've seen the tail docking process and to me it doesn't appear to cause pain, but how and when are the ears done?


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

how does it not cause pain? are the nerve endings/pain receptors not as highly developed at a young age?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The nervous system isn't developed enough yet. At a couple days old, all they can feel is heat/cold, and that only enough to be able to sense what direction to move toward or away from in order to adjust their body temperature (which they cannot yet regulate on their own). Dew claws are also done at only a couple days old, just snipped off (usually with nail clippers) and the pups can't feel that either.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh, and I know dobie ears are done later, so that HAS to hurt, it's not done at birth.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Ears are done by a vet, under anesthesia. So the actual cropping doesn't hurt. But there is definite discomfort afterwards while the ears heal. Current practice of waiting to tape the ears until after they heal, instead of taping immediately as used to be done, reduces the after surgery discomfort.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

There is really no set time when the pups gets the ears cropped, everyone seems to have a different time frame. Typically, they are cropped between 9-12 weeks. You want to crop when they are say 9 weeks old b/c the likely hood of the ears standing are much better b/c the ear cartlidge hasn't developed yet. The loner you wait to crop the ears the harder and longer they must stay in the rack b/c the cartlidge was stronger when they were done. My Dobie's ears were cropped when she was 12 weeks ... needless to say she had to wear the "rack" and go through the taping process for about 6 months. 

And, I know this may sound silly but if you going to get your pup cropped it is very important to do your homework on the procedure and also shop around for a Vet that this is his/her specialty. It's kinda like searching for a Plastic Surgeon ... you shop around for the right doctor that you feel is going to give you the best results.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> 
> 
> > Quote:While I like the look of many of the docked breeds, I wont buy them. I dont like the idea of cutting off a body part for 'looks'.
> ...



But you don't have to buy the dog and get it docked or cropped. You could leave it like it is.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am actually surprised at how many people think that GSDs need their ears cropped to get them to stand. 

I have had to tell a couple of the people buying my puppies not to crop. 

Has anyone heard of anyone actually cropping GSDs? Since I have had at least three separate people say that this is necessary to me, I am curious.


----------

